# Mud Shovel



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Anybody ever use these?

http://www.usabluebook.com/p-313575-d-grip-handle-compact-shovel-mud-release-shovel.aspx


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Anybody ever use these?
> 
> http://www.usabluebook.com/p-313575-d-grip-handle-compact-shovel-mud-release-shovel.aspx


 

Ummm that will not work .. it has holes in it .. GEEZZZZ 



Lol looks like it would be great in mud , nice and light as well .

Lifer...


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

i like the idea


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Bet it won't work in liquid mud !!!*


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I had a full size one for a couple of years. Great for undergrounds, nice and light. It did ok for the mud, but wasn't a game changer.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Never seen one of dem buggers.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Keep a can of teflon spray on your truck. Keep the shovel clean, spray it before starting and when it starts to cling, works awesome.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Keep a can of teflon spray on your truck. Keep the shovel clean, spray it before starting and when it starts to cling, works awesome.


That would work on a regular shovel I would think. Specially that wet clay we have round here. K once again I'll be the one to ask the dumb question. What teflon spray you talking about, the same thing used in the kitchen?:jester:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Yep, or that stuff made for toilets.

I believe the expensive shovels have teflon on them, initially but once it goes to bare metal, even the smallest amount of dirt will stick.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Yep, or that stuff made for toilets.
> 
> I believe the expensive shovels have teflon on them, initially but once it goes to bare metal, even the smallest amount of dirt will stick.


 Good idea, Gonna buy a can. Or raid wifes kitchen cabinets and tell her it was your idea.:thumbup:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I think the holy shovel is an awesome Idea. Here in the summer you can fine water 12" down. Gonna have to have one of them on the truck. Thanks for the tip Biz.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It should arrive today. I'll post a review soon.


----------



## dave-k (Apr 11, 2012)

It works decent, but not worth the cash. Plus the short handle is not ideal. No huge difference between this tool and similar less expensive ones.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Anybody ever use these?
> 
> http://www.usabluebook.com/p-313575-d-grip-handle-compact-shovel-mud-release-shovel.aspx



Sounds like a great name for a band.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> It should arrive today. I'll post a review soon.


So , how's that shovel working for you ?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll stick with the 2' length of 4x4 to knock to clay off.


----------

